# "Error reading setup initialization file" for Maple Story Setup



## theswiftness (Jan 26, 2007)

I was having problems with my Maple Story, so I un-installed and re-downloaded the program. However, when I tried to open the setup wizard, it gave me the error:

Error reading setup initialization file

I looked online for troubleshooting solutions, and I have so far found two options:

-Re-download because the error could be the result of a failed download that wasn't identified when the file was downloaded.

-Find and delete old files that could be stopping the file from being reaad properly.

I need help with the second solution, as in how I search for those files. Also, any other solutions for this problem would be much appreciated.


----------



## theswiftness (Jan 26, 2007)

test reply


----------



## theswiftness (Jan 26, 2007)

Really? No one has any other advice AT ALL?


----------

